

Wasting or investing time when i am on internet? - Jaggu

Is there any application/site  which tracks ( after i am member of that site) what I am doing on internet and based on type of site it categorise my browsing history ( with amount of time I spent on that site ? ) e.g My interest is Tech and I am on tech site then it is time investment but if I am just browsing here and there then thats waste. I know that it is not straight but I believe that we need something like that to keep browsing habbit organized.

======
nostrademons
Typically if you're on a tech site, it's still wasting time. You get much
higher information density by reading books (the dead-tree kind) and by
writing code.

Anyway, there's RescueTime (<http://rescuetime.com/>), but it's still in
closed beta. I submit a beta application a couple months ago but still haven't
got an invite.

------
joeguilmette
Remember it's all just "market research" :)

